# Jalepeno's stuffed..........



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

22 jalepeno's,sliced lengthwise and seeded..
8 oz of cream cheese..
1 Cup Parmesan cheese.....
1 pound of saugage(deer,elk,moose,or pork)..

Fry sausage till pink is gone...
Mix softened cream cheese and parmesan together,than add sausage...
Stuff 1 tablespoon into each pepper....
Put into two ungreased baking dishes...
Bake at 425 degree's for 15 to 20 minutes....

Goes great with "Ranch Dressing"


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey, The new jalpeno popper!
Gotta try it! :beer:


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

So....I sent said recipe to a friend and he comes back and says tastes great. I used him as my dummy, and after his report I tried this grand recipe. Hitherto I went to the grocery store and proceeded to buy ingredients. I got everything. As I was shopping for my peppers I grabbed the said number of 22. Little did I realize that the pepper I had bought were NOT JALEPENOS.....Does anyone see where this is going? Needless to say, the peppers were mixed. I have no Idea what kind of peppers I got, I dont want to ask. The filling was real good, however, the pepper caused some severe.....problems. I could have spit fire for a week.

The moral, great recipe, watch your peppers


----------



## jacobsol80 (Aug 12, 2008)

Brittanypoint: Now you have me curious. Can you described the peppers? Color, shape, size (in comparison to jalapeno). Seems most likely that you got serranos as those are widely available in most supermarkets. Hopefully for you sake you didn't get the small wrinkly orange ones otherwise known as habaneros!


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

They were a green and orange mix. They were about the size of a jalepeno. Maybe a bit smaller. Whatever they were, my stomach did not want to forgive me. As I said, great filling, bad peppers on my part. Jalepenoes would have been awesome. =)


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

Habaneros are typically small, wrinkly, and orange as was already stated. However, they can be green. Typically the green ones aren't as hot, but that is no always the case. Either way, habaneros pack some heat. I bet you grew a few more hairs on your chest after eating those! Twenty-two habaneros could make a lesser man cry... or worse. 
I had a roommate in college who dared a friend of his to eat a certain amount of some hot food I occasionally made. His friend refused the dare but reissued it back to my roommate. He accepted. We could see the pain on his face as he downed the said amount. Within about 10 minutes, he had his face planted right over the toilet ring. He said it burned even worse coming out as it did going in. If you build up a tolerance, you can handle some pretty intense stuff. I can handle, and usually really enjoy, much more than most people could even sniff, but I have a friend who is amazing. He can eat hot peppers and HOT sauces like no one I've ever seen and doesn't have a problem with it.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Fossilman said:


> 22 jalepeno's,sliced lengthwise and seeded..
> 8 oz of cream cheese..
> 1 Cup Parmesan cheese.....
> 1 pound of saugage(deer,elk,moose,or pork)..
> ...


 :beer:

I really like using Jimmy Dean sausage in them....For something different, try wrapping them in bacon and sprinkling a little brown sugar on top.


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

I like the green ones fresh from the garden with half cream cheese and half cheddar cheese and a bit of pimento and wild green onions for a topping. 
They are hot, but actually mild compared to other peppers like Habeneros ...Yow!. The red Jalepenos I save and smoke them with hickory wood to make Chipotle for bbq sauce. It's excellent with bbq ribs.
Pimentos are just green bell peppers that have turned red. 
:******:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Will be trying this soon!!!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

In my world these are called ABT's (Atomic Buffalo Turds), you can insert many different products. The huge part of making these is to scoop out the seeds. 
Try making them up, wrapping in bacon and then smoking them; Good Stuff !!!


----------

